# What’s the marijuana policy



## Quiettilly630 (Oct 22, 2020)

I live in California and smoke marijuana for both medical and recreational reasons. Will this affect my hiring?


----------



## Llamanatee (Oct 22, 2020)

Quiettilly630 said:


> I live in California and smoke marijuana for both medical and recreational reasons. Will this affect my hiring?


Target only drug tests for Team Leaders and higher.  What did you apply for?


----------



## Planosss enraged (Oct 22, 2020)

Llamanatee said:


> Target only drug tests for Team Leaders and higher.  What did you apply for?


Target does not drug test team leaders


----------



## Fluttervale (Oct 22, 2020)

Depends.  Do you plan on showing up to the interview after smoking it in your car?  It might if you reek of weed.  Otherwise probably not.

However, if you do get hired and get injured at work, workman's comp may not cover you if you are drug tested and come back positive.  I'm not sure on California law on that subject but in Michigan you would be SOL.


----------



## Captain Orca (Oct 22, 2020)

Drug free is better.  Will power?  Recreationally?  Find another hobby.


----------



## allnew2 (Oct 22, 2020)

Planosss said:


> Target does not drug test team leaders


Unless you drive an off-site truck


----------



## Llamanatee (Oct 22, 2020)

Planosss said:


> Target does not drug test team leaders


I was wondering if that had changed.  Last I knew, they did.


----------



## DBZ (Oct 22, 2020)

I live in a state where weed is legal, but if you come in smelling like weed, you're going to be let go, especially if you are seasonal or within your 90 days.


----------



## happygoth (Oct 22, 2020)

Just as one should not come to work drunk or drink on their breaks, one should not come to work stoned or get high on their breaks.

Doesn't mean it doesn't happen, in both cases, but if one wants to keep their job and not endanger themselves or others, it's just common sense.

What you do on your off time is your business.


----------



## Quiettilly630 (Oct 22, 2020)

Llamanatee said:


> Target only drug tests for Team Leaders and higher.  What did you apply for?


Fulfillment and electronics


----------



## bloodyred (Oct 22, 2020)

I've only taken one piss test in my day, YEARS ago, my cup was broken.... I stop poured it out and opened the door and said my cup is broken, she hurried and was trying to save my pee, I said ohh no I poured it out, look of disappointment on her face.... Oh I've been holding it, I got more... I just need a new cup....  funny start to my day of starting at TARGET


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Oct 22, 2020)

Quiettilly630 said:


> I live in California and smoke marijuana for both medical and recreational reasons. Will this affect my hiring?


Yes. You are cashier now. If you smoking weed & operating equipment, no way.


----------



## Captain Orca (Oct 23, 2020)

You're working the back room in the Palmetto state.  You have a heavy lunch time buzz on (you dined on a bowl in the pick up on your 30) You punch back in jump on the WAVE and crack your skull on the steel, EMT's take you to the ER.  You're tested, you're blasted, you're screwed.  Gonna take you a long time to pay back the $23,000 bill you ran up.  (assuming you have no private coverage).  Ain't weed terrific?


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Oct 23, 2020)

Captain Orca said:


> You're working the back room in the Palmetto state.  You have a heavy lunch time buzz on (you dined on a bowl in the pick up on your 30) You punch back in jump on the WAVE and crack your skull on the steel, EMT's take you to the ER.  You're tested, you're blasted, you're screwed.  Gonna take you a long time to pay back the $23,000 bill you ran up.  (assuming you have no private coverage).  Ain't weed terrific?


Could just as easily happen if you replace the drugs with alcohol in that story. You should never do drugs (including alcohol) while on the job (including 15s and 30s). No one is saying otherwise.


----------



## Captain Orca (Oct 23, 2020)

Obviously.  We're not talking Pabst Blue Ribbon, the theme of the thread is the grass....('60s term for weed for the young folks).  Dismissive responses not needed.


----------



## happygoth (Oct 23, 2020)

Captain Orca said:


> Obviously.  We're not talking Pabst Blue Ribbon, the theme of the thread is the grass....('60s term for weed for the young folks).  Dismissive responses not needed.


But what Amanda said is not dismissive. Being under the influence of any mind-altering substance while at work is wrong and dangerous, period. Legal, illegal, controlled, whatever. I think we pretty much all agree on that.


----------



## Times Up (Oct 23, 2020)

DBZ said:


> I live in a state where weed is legal, but if you come in smelling like weed, you're going to be let go, especially if you are seasonal or within your 90 days.



So a good idea not to indulge during your 15?


----------



## TheProfessor (Oct 23, 2020)

Quiettilly630 said:


> I live in California and smoke marijuana for both medical and recreational reasons. Will this affect my hiring?



No drug test ever came up for me as a Californian. Unless you have something in a criminal history regarding marijuana, I doubt it will come up in the background check.


----------

